# Lower Unit gear oil change - Tohatsu 3.5



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I use one of these when changing lower unit oil:










Pump it till oil comes out of the upper opening. Screw on upper opening, unscrew the pump, not much oil should leak out while you screw the bottom one on.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm doing this and a water pump this weekend. Should involve a lot of referencing the shop manual, YouTube, and cussing.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Like Yobata said- get the pump. It makes it easy. You can buy a generic pump at Walmart with a fitting for various outboards. They are less than $10.


----------

